# Dream Bike



## Eisentraut (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm doing some research on a "dream bike"purchase. Does anyone have any first hand experience with the Indy Fab XS? I'm also considering a Moots RSL and the Look 695. I think the XS is possibly the most beautiful frame I've ever seen but I want to make sure it's not just a show bike. The other thing that has me thinking is the the ride quality of a combo Ti / CF frame and of course the life span and how this type of construction holds up. Your thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

I have a 2004 combo carbon ti Serotta Otrott whose ride is really good......but it's the design that matters. Tune it to your weight nag desired ride characteristics and you should be fine.

Len


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm sorry to say it, but I think the fashion for combo frames is past. I think we will look back and see it as a passing fad from the last decade. Already dated.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Personally...If you are looking for a dream bike, which usually means a long term bike, I'd stay away from the Look. I'm sure it's an Awesome bike, but there are so many specialized items on that bike from the crank and bottom bracket to the stem and headset that 5 years down the line you may have trouble finding replacement parts...and if you want to change to something else...you can't. It really reminds me more of a "Concept" bike than something you would purchase as a "Dream Bike"...However if you have the money to blow and love the look and don't mind having few options when it comes to certain parts...go for it.

As for the other frames you are looking at. They are all great frames and it comes down to the build more than anything. A combination material frame will hold up as long as it's done properly, which by IF I would assume it would be.

For a long term dream bike...I'd look toward the IF or the Moots. The question is do you want not so flashy, but solid? If so then Moots...Or do you want a bit more flash and still solid? If so then IF.

That would be my suggestion...which isn't worth much.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

I have to say that out of all of the IF's I have seen that one is the least desirable to me.
IMO the point of buying a ti frame is the possibility of it lasting a lifetime.
By adding CF you have basically taken that aspect away.
If it was me I would stick to all ti or my other choice would 953 like this one that a friend of mine owns:


----------



## Eisentraut (Sep 18, 2008)

Other frames on my short list are Lynskey and Speedvagen though I may have missed the window for a Speedvagen this year. I saw an IF Crown Jewel in steel up close and live at a shop in Florida and the workmanship is stellar. I know what you are saying about being a dated concept and the XS sort of reminds me of the old Exxon Graftek frames from the 70's. I still like the look of the frame but like most high end bikes, it's hard to find one to ride. I have heard nothing but good things about the 695 but the company seems to be the issue on that frame. The dealers in my area all say they can get one and have sold Looks in the past but due to poor company response they had to drop the line which may be a big red flag right there. I like the Lynskey Helix but I'm not sure about the twisted tubes and it sort of has the feel of the "Emperor's Clothes" and I don't totally buy the engineering behind it but that isn't to say that it isn't also a beautiful frame.


----------



## thehook (Mar 14, 2006)

I can only comment on my IF Deluxe MTB. I had a warranty issue after the warranty expired. They took care of it no problems. Top shelf customer service.


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

I have a Lynskey Helix OS and it is my dream bike. 


My Montagner GM0.0 was my dream bike in 1987 and I still ride it.

I tend to hold on to the dream bikes..


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

When I was thinking about "dream bikes" I briefly considered a ti/composite blend, but I went with fill titanium. I decided I didn't want bonding between the materials and I figured I could have the ride tuned perfectly with different types of butted tubes over CF. 

I bought a Seven Axiom SL, but I also considered Moots Vamoots, Independent Crown Jewel, Speedvagen, Kish, Strong and Steelman. 

I just started putting the Seven through its paces and it is just what I wanted.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*if I was buying*

a combo bike
I'd get a Exogrid from Bill Holland
the design of that bike eliminates the carbon from pretty much any damage

but I'd just get a nice hand built steel most likely


----------



## jpap (Jun 21, 2006)

To the OP, if you decide on a Ti frame then IMO stay away from combo frames. I just don't like the look of them. I opted for a full Ti frame and couldn't be happier.
I was out riding Monday when I caught up to a group at the lights. One of the bikes in the bunch was a moots. The owner just kept going on and on about it being the best bike he ever owned etc. I don't think you can go wrong with a moots.


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

The comments above show that there are several good frame builders and that everybody has different dreams.


----------



## Eisentraut (Sep 18, 2008)

Lookbiker said:


> I have a Lynskey Helix OS and it is my dream bike.


So how do you like the Helix? Is the twisted tubing more form than function or is there more too it? The frame has an interesting look but like the Ti / CF frame, the question is, will it look dated and is a frame like the 440 a better choice for the classic looking bike?
I suppose it's all up to personal taste, fit and ride quality but the feedback is very interesting.


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

For a true dream bike, I would recommend getting a full custom with extensive fitting. The first brand that comes to mind is Serotta. You can get a full carbon, full ti, carbon/ti, or steel frame, and their fitting process is one of the most extensive (see the Serotta website). Tubing will be spec'd to your riding style and weight. All materials, including the carbon fiber tubes, are made in the USA too. Plus you can choose any color combination for the lugs, tubes, accents, decals (and how many decals), etc.

I have a few dream bikes - Richard Sachs, Serotta Ottrott (carbon/ti), Kish titanium cyclocross/tourer.


----------



## jr59 (Mar 30, 2011)

atpjunkie said:


> a combo bike
> I'd get a Exogrid from Bill Holland
> the design of that bike eliminates the carbon from pretty much any damage
> 
> but I'd just get a nice hand built steel most likely


^^ THIS^^

Man that really is the best of both worlds. 
I would take a LONG look at Bill Holland if I wanted a carbon/Ti bike.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

My dreams keep changing and evolving. My dream bike today is way different from my dream bike of a few years ago. Then there's the problem of having multiple dreams.


----------



## roadie01 (Apr 13, 2010)

One of my club members has a Lynskey and loves it. He went the full custom route having the bike built for him. The fit and finish are impecible. Just for some fun and a good winter project he had the frame unfinished then spent the winter hand polishing the ti to a nice shiny luster. While the Lynskey Helix is different and very beautiful personally I like the look of the R440.

My next choice for a full Ti bike would be the Moots. But I like subtle bikes without a ton of flash. 

If your looking for a 5 to 8 year bike full carbon will work just fine. I agree that the Look while a beautiful bike just does not have enough options. If I had no budget I'd build a fully internally wired Di2 bike probalby a De-Rosa or a Bianchi. (There are slews of Specializeds, Treks, Cannondales, etc.. around here)


----------



## Bullvine (Sep 9, 2009)

If it were me id go with the Moots RSL with full dura ace along with a set of edge wheels by zen. I think that build is flawless now and would still be flawless 5 years down the road. 
its just classy goodness..


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

veloduffer said:


> . . . . I have a few dream bikes - Richard Sachs, Serotta Ottrott (carbon/ti), Kish titanium cyclocross/tourer.


I had a Serotta Club Special (circa 1984) - in the days when Serotta built part of the bike himself. Unfortunately the frame was bent by an overhead obstacle when it was on top of the car. Still think about having it repaired. 

I love the Sachs. That was and is my dream bike. Lusted almost 10 years before deciding to buy it. Love your photos of your Anniversary Sachs. I shrunk a bit with age (normal spine compression) and was afraid I would have to give it up for a different frame size. Much to my surprise, after making a few adjustments it still gives me a fabulous ride - better than my other bike, which is closer to a recommended size now. I still think about buying another Sachs but I am not sure I would be alive by the time he got around to building it!

Nice photos and camera, BTW


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

Eisentraut said:


> So how do you like the Helix? Is the twisted tubing more form than function or is there more too it? The frame has an interesting look but like the Ti / CF frame, the question is, will it look dated and is a frame like the 440 a better choice for the classic looking bike?
> I suppose it's all up to personal taste, fit and ride quality but the feedback is very interesting.



PM sent. The Helix is awesome.


----------



## Toona (Mar 8, 2006)

*Dream on.....*

I went with the combo......


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

Dream bikes are in the mind of the dreamer, but ... another thumbs-down for combo frames. These "best of both worlds" frames are pure marketing baloney, and that IF is rocking scary stress risers all over.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

FTR said:


> I have to say that out of all of the IF's I have seen that one is the least desirable to me.
> IMO the point of buying a ti frame is the possibility of it lasting a lifetime.
> By adding CF you have basically taken that aspect away.
> If it was me I would stick to all ti or my other choice would 953 like this one that a friend of mine owns:


Custom frame w/ 50mm+ of headset spacers? Why bother going custom if it doesn't fit? That just adds flex to the front end (not to mention being over the general rule of 1.5 x Tube OD for allowable spacer stack).


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

I've decided that to have a dream bike you need to have 3 bikes; ti, steel and carbon. The steel is more of a retro dream, ti is practical and carbon is pushing the limit.

Enjoy!


----------



## Eisentraut (Sep 18, 2008)

raymonda said:


> I've decided that to have a dream bike you need to have 3 bikes; ti, steel and carbon. The steel is more of a retro dream, ti is practical and carbon is pushing the limit.
> 
> Enjoy!


I think thats called a "dream budget" not a dream bike


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

Eisentraut said:


> Other frames on my short list are Lynskey and Speedvagen though I may have missed the window for a Speedvagen this year. I saw an IF Crown Jewel in steel up close and live at a shop in Florida and the workmanship is stellar. I know what you are saying about being a dated concept and the XS sort of reminds me of the old Exxon Graftek frames from the 70's. I still like the look of the frame but like most high end bikes, it's hard to find one to ride. I have heard nothing but good things about the 695 but the company seems to be the issue on that frame. The dealers in my area all say they can get one and have sold Looks in the past but due to poor company response they had to drop the line which may be a big red flag right there. I like the Lynskey Helix but I'm not sure about the twisted tubes and it sort of has the feel of the "Emperor's Clothes" and I don't totally buy the engineering behind it but that isn't to say that it isn't also a beautiful frame.


The deadline for the 2012 Speedvagen road deposit is probably the end of September. Unless you are referring to the 'cross bikes - then its probably just passed.

Depending on what size you are - I know of an SV for sale - should be posted on the Serotta forum.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

rgordin said:


> I had a Serotta Club Special (circa 1984) - in the days when Serotta built part of the bike himself. Unfortunately the frame was bent by an overhead obstacle when it was on top of the car. Still think about having it repaired.
> 
> I love the Sachs. That was and is my dream bike. Lusted almost 10 years before deciding to buy it. Love your photos of your Anniversary Sachs. I shrunk a bit with age (normal spine compression) and was afraid I would have to give it up for a different frame size. Much to my surprise, after making a few adjustments it still gives me a fabulous ride - better than my other bike, which is closer to a recommended size now. I still think about buying another Sachs but I am not sure I would be alive by the time he got around to building it!
> 
> Nice photos and camera, BTW


yep, that is a nice gaggle of bikes


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I personally think that IF bike you posted looks awesome. It's a personal preference, that's what you need to keep in mind. I also like 953 steel, like steel from the '80's, and many modern designs too.

Get what YOU want.


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

Cycle plus magazine liked the Axiom but the winner was the Scapin Hysak in the dream bike test.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Eyorerox said:


> Cycle plus magazine liked the Axiom but the winner was the Scapin Hysak in the dream bike test.


Really??
They should get out more.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Mr. Scary said:


> Custom frame w/ 50mm+ of headset spacers? Why bother going custom if it doesn't fit? That just adds flex to the front end (not to mention being over the general rule of 1.5 x Tube OD for allowable spacer stack).


This is the first time I've ever heard anyone claim that 50mm of headset spacers would add flex to the front end, and the first time I've ever read that "general rule".

I ordered a custom frame from a very well-respected builder and we decided to go with 50mm of headset spacers specifically because it would allow me to lower the stem/extend the reach (by removing a spacer) later in the season, and then putting that spacer back for winter riding. Plus when I'm 70 years old and have lost most of my flexibility I won't have to buy a new fork.


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

rgordin said:


> I had a Serotta Club Special (circa 1984) - in the days when Serotta built part of the bike himself. Unfortunately the frame was bent by an overhead obstacle when it was on top of the car. Still think about having it repaired.
> 
> I love the Sachs. That was and is my dream bike. Lusted almost 10 years before deciding to buy it. Love your photos of your Anniversary Sachs. I shrunk a bit with age (normal spine compression) and was afraid I would have to give it up for a different frame size. Much to my surprise, after making a few adjustments it still gives me a fabulous ride - better than my other bike, which is closer to a recommended size now. I still think about buying another Sachs but I am not sure I would be alive by the time he got around to building it!
> 
> Nice photos and camera, BTW


Thanks for the kind words. I still love riding my Sachs, and also thought about adding my name to the list (plenty of time to save!). I still desire a Sachs in white. Probably in time for my 60th.


----------



## jrz1 (Mar 15, 2006)

That picture of the Look 695 is absolutely, jaw-dropping, drool inducing, covet creating, GORGEOUS!!! I really, really, REALLY want one.... Where is that picture from?


----------



## drewbush (Aug 16, 2009)

My top bike choices would be a SpeedVagen, then Vanilla and then maybe a Kirk.


----------



## DBtheCyclist (Oct 4, 2004)

*Your wish is my command !*



raymonda said:


> I've decided that to have a dream bike you need to have 3 bikes; ti, steel and carbon. The steel is more of a retro dream, ti is practical and carbon is pushing the limit.
> 
> Enjoy!


My ti,steel (an Eisentraut), and carbon bikes


----------



## 92gli (Aug 27, 2009)

jrz1 said:


> That picture of the Look 695 is absolutely, jaw-dropping, drool inducing, covet creating, GORGEOUS!!! I really, really, REALLY want one.... Where is that picture from?


Its an impressive bike, no doubt. But all I see is logos. I'm serious, the pic was literally messing with my eyes ability to focus. In the current trend of designers overdoing logos thats high up on the list.


----------



## Eisentraut (Sep 18, 2008)

jrz1 said:


> That picture of the Look 695 is absolutely, jaw-dropping, drool inducing, covet creating, GORGEOUS!!! I really, really, REALLY want one.... Where is that picture from?



I can't remember where I found that one but I keep that as my screen saver. To me that is THE most beautiful of the carbon bikes. I just love the black with red pin stripes.


----------



## Eisentraut (Sep 18, 2008)

DBtheCyclist said:


> My ti,steel (an Eisentraut), and carbon bikes


All three of your bikes are beautiful. Which Eisentraut frame is that? I have an A frame from the late 70's that is currently getting completely redone with a new paint job and I'm thinking a Sram Red group.


----------



## DBtheCyclist (Oct 4, 2004)

*Not really sure "which" Eisentraut I have*



Eisentraut said:


> All three of your bikes are beautiful. Which Eisentraut frame is that? I have an A frame from the late 70's that is currently getting completely redone with a new paint job and I'm thinking a Sram Red group.


Thanks,

I did buy the bike through my LBS, from Eisentraut, made to measure for me. But getting details, on tubing, etc, anything other than geometry, was tough. The frame was made in late 1997. It is a 61 cm, with a relative short TT, 57.5, for that frame size. I am long legged, with a short torso by comparison.

While all these have been very fine bikes for me, I don't know that I'd call any of them "dream" bikes - the bikes you are considering, all very fine bikes, in my opinion. Tough to make a choice !

Doug


----------



## Eisentraut (Sep 18, 2008)

drewbush said:


> My top bike choices would be a SpeedVagen, then Vanilla and then maybe a Kirk.


Vanilla would be my first choice too but I wouldn't be on it for 10 years and while I applaud his obvious talent and craftsmanship, his waiting list is far too long to be even a consideration. I DO consider Vanilla to be at the pinnacle of the art of bicycle manufacturing and I congratulate anyone that is able to get one while still young enough to ride it the way it is intended to be riden. I on the other hand am not looking for a museum piece.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

raymonda said:


> I've decided that to have a dream bike you need to have 3 bikes; ti, steel and carbon. The steel is more of a retro dream, ti is practical and carbon is pushing the limit.


If I go by this than I am 2/3 of the way home. I am currently riding a Look 586, a little more relaxed geometry for my older age. I just purchased a Pegoretti that is being outfitted as we speak. All I need now is Ti, something tells me the wife isn't going to go for this anytime soon, at least if I want to stay sleeping in the big bed. Each bike I own rides a little differently and each has its own personality, To say one bike is my dream bike would be impossible for me. The 586 was my dream when it was built, now it is the Pegoretti. The target is constantly changing and evolving. I love the look of the IF bike you pictured and it may be your "Dream Bike" for now. But I can guarantee that a few years down the road you will have the urge to build something else.


----------



## Speed_Demon (Jun 1, 2011)

Lookbiker said:


> I have a Lynskey Helix OS and it is my dream bike.
> 
> 
> My Montagner GM0.0 was my dream bike in 1987 and I still ride it.
> ...


First post ever...got a RBR account because I'm in the market for a new bike and I'm pretty much dead set on Ti. Heard great things about Lynskey and am particularly interested in the Helix frames. If you want a 'lifetime' bike I heard Ti is the way to go as opposed to CF. Anyone diasgree? Anyone have anything bad to say about Ti frames? Just trying to get alternative opinions. Thanks.


----------



## Dereck (Jan 31, 2005)

Not sure about joining two dis-similar materials together. It smacks of the 'New! Exciting! Product' concept, more for marketing to people whose bank managers are fussing at them for their account being overstuffed yet again.

Still, if you know enough about 'custom' to approach it seriously, you know why you want it.

Have had three serious bikes since re-starting riding some ten years back. The Gunnar Sport - if I was only allowed one bike every, that would be it. Have done everything on it from grocery shopping to a criterium. It delivers under all demands. 

My custom Bob Jackson took care of the Gunnar's few issues, like a too long top tube - an issue for me with 'stock' frames when I took cycling somewhat seriously in the 1970s and on to this day. But I knew the important numbers, got BJ to check they'd fit with the rest, told them my other needs and it showed up as I wanted it.

My 'dream bike' - yeah, what a joke. I found myself in a position to buy a Trek Madone a couple of years back. The local Trek boutique lost interest shortly after I paid the deposit. It took two attempts to have the correct paint scheme delivered, another three to get the equipment right, with incorrect chainring sizes, seatpost spec and so on. Even by then, the dream had faded. 

The first frame broke down the headtube after very few miles. The second had this odd wobble at speed, with little to pin it down to. All I have left of that 'dream' is the wheels - even after tossing the Bontrager tyres, they about loosen my teeth. Throughout it all, the Trek boutique was mostly indifferent.

I think that's a consequence of buying a 'product', not a bike.

Be very careful what you dream for.

Meanwhile, my lowly Gunnar is still a delight to amble around on - my wife has much the same bike in a smaller size and, after trying a lesser Trek 'product' herself, refuses to have anything touched on her beloved Sport bar essential servicing matters. My BJ has always acted as though it expects a lot more wattage to be unleashed, but will tolerate what I provide for now, and cornering is more a matter of thinking about it than much else.

Attributes which, I believe, are much better than having one's ride buddies wondering how much you spent on the new toy...

D


----------



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

Of your bikes, I'm really digging the Douglas!


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

My dream bike in 2006 when I ordered it was a lugged polished Reynolds 953 Waterford RS-22. Five years later, it still is.


----------



## kempenfeltkelly (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm very tall so I needed a custom ride. I looked at several builders including the ones listed in this post and ended up going with full Ti from Spectrum. Tom Kellogg is a master builder and amazing eye for attention to detail.
I should be expecting my new ride in the next 3 weeks.
- Rob


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

marknelson said:


> Of your bikes, I'm really digging the Douglas!


As a Brit, it would be really difficult for me to ever ride a bike called a "Douglas", but it sure looks fast.


----------



## beston (Jul 4, 2008)

ukbloke said:


> As a Brit, it would be really difficult for me to ever ride a bike called a "Douglas", but it sure looks fast.


That's a generic carbon frame (Pedal Force RS2). If you really want, you could name the bike 'ukbloke'!


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

I've subscribed to the "3 bike & 3 materials philosophy" for years.
(sold the early Cannondale many years ago, never to return to Aluminum land)
Not so zoot as DBtheCyclist - but solid performers.
Calfee custom carbon, Tallerico custom lugged steel, Macalu (Litespeed) Ti


----------



## CliveDS (Oct 7, 2009)

raymonda said:


> I've decided that to have a dream bike you need to have 3 bikes; ti, steel and carbon. The steel is more of a retro dream, ti is practical and carbon is pushing the limit.
> 
> Enjoy!



I love this idea but I think things have changed a bit. I always used to have steel, ti and carbon but now see more of a difference in carbon bikes and a need for two carbon bikes. 
One really light and the other really aero.

Light and stiff - NeilPryde Diablo









Aero and fast - Ridley Noah


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

*I'm pretty late to the game...*

...but did you choose? I can give 2 thumbs up to the Look 695. I got mine in Dec and have loved it. Another poster suggested that compatibility might be an issue w the Look down the road, but I don't agree. While it does come w some integrated stuff (stem and crankset notably), you can also run a standard crank and stem if you wish (standard crank does require an adapter, but then you can run whatever BB you want). Not an inexpensive bike, but worth the cost IMHO.

Joe


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

My dream bike(would be bought when I stop growing) would be a steel 853 frame due to the fact of ride quality, low maintaining level needed and its steel, everyone should have a steel something bike.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

How would you describe 853 ride quality as opposed to... say... other steels?


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

Really? Production Look bikes ... Lynskey .... Litespeed as "dream bikes"? Neil Pryde? Come on - you can do better than that.

Where's my face palm gif or emoticon?


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Eisentraut said:


> I can't remember where I found that one but I keep that as my screen saver. To me that is THE most beautiful of the carbon bikes. I just love the black with red pin stripes.


Heres my 695SR matte black


----------



## Eisentraut (Sep 18, 2008)

http://www.elliscycles.com/gallery.html < Here is another possibility that I came across for a "dream build" Ellis bikes are a work of art and as a bonus he's close by. I just love the 953 frames especially the one he built which won at NAHBS. Check out "Dr Tea's Best of show" in this gallery. Drool worthy for sure!


----------



## SSRider (Sep 25, 2007)

Moots Vamoots CR...awesome.


----------



## navylight2010 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey all,
This is my first post. I'm currently looking to find a 2010 Bianchi 928 SL, my dream bike. My problem is that I cannot find one anywhere. I believe that most of them have been sold, but am wondering if anyone knows of anywhere/anyone I might contact to purchase one.

Thanks for any information!


----------



## MX304 (Nov 25, 2010)

Anyone have experience with English Cycles? I have seen a few of his steel builds that I really liked the looks of.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Eisentraut said:


> http://www.elliscycles.com/gallery.html < Here is another possibility that I came across for a "dream build" Ellis bikes are a work of art and as a bonus he's close by. I just love the 953 frames especially the one he built which won at NAHBS. Check out "Dr Tea's Best of show" in this gallery. Drool worthy for sure!


Dave Wages (Ellis Cycles) brazed my 953 Waterford RS-22 before he started Ellis, and the craftsmanship is flawless.


----------



## Xcruise (Aug 15, 2010)

Baum Cycles are currently my dream bikes. Also, first post...hi all!


----------



## jr59 (Mar 30, 2011)

kempenfeltkelly said:


> I'm very tall so I needed a custom ride. I looked at several builders including the ones listed in this post and ended up going with full Ti from Spectrum. Tom Kellogg is a master builder and amazing eye for attention to detail.
> I should be expecting my new ride in the next 3 weeks.
> - Rob



Same here! I got my dream bike!


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Nice...
Having the fork painted in the same color scheme would be a perfect match.


----------



## jr59 (Mar 30, 2011)

I thought about it.

Sort of wanted the black. 
If I painted the fork, it would have been to much white for me!

But it is my dream bike!


----------



## foot hill (Sep 25, 2010)

Jon Tallerico built this "meat n potato's" out of "Columbus life" tubes

Scram force
Ritchey wcs carbon post and bars
Stans ztr 340 alpha tubeless rims
Hutchinsons intensive 25cc tubeless
Xtr Mtb spd pedals 
King head set
Arione saddle

17lbs, sexy, comfortable, and built just for me.


----------



## ChrisVCR05 (May 9, 2011)

Someday.... custom steel.... someday...


----------



## ahson (Oct 30, 2010)

Those are really my dream bikes, look so beautiful!


----------



## Eli (Oct 12, 2005)

Imho a custom seven axiom with campy is best choice for the once in a lifetime dream bike. 
To me they do the best job of custom fitting.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2006)

*12 speedvagen*

Just ordered a 2012 speedvagen. Haven't decided on details but can't wait until next spring when it comes. Probably blue but considering the olive/green. Can't do the pink. Currently riding a Seven odonata (Elium s or something now). Love it but it was time for a new ride. Planning on making that a travel bike with s and s couplers. Anyone else signed up for 12 spdvagen?


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

Speedvagen- that's certainly a dream bike. Congrats.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I considered Speedvagen, but I couldn't afford to wait several months for it. They are interesting and attractive bikes.


----------



## BD1 (Oct 22, 2011)

*Dream bike*

I just finished my Dream Bike today. I bought it one piece at a time during 2011. The parts: 2011 Ridley Noah frame, Ultegra 6600 derailleurs/shifters with Hudz hoods, 2011 American Classic wheels/Michelin Krylion tires, FSA SL-K crank, FSA SL-K stem, FSA Wing Pro compact bars, Jagwire cables, Selle SMP saddle, KMC X-10 gold chain, Look Keo pedals...

View attachment 248369


View attachment 248370


----------

